# Konsole an WGHD Monitor?



## inver13 (13. April 2017)

Ist es eigentlich möglich/sinnvoll, ältere (PS3/XBox 360/Wii U) und aktuelle (PS4/Switch) Konsolen an einen Monitor mit WQHD-Auflösung statt FullHD anzuschließen oder gibt es da Probleme, da die Auflösung nicht zur Ausgabeauflösung des Geräts passt?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 164118 (13. April 2017)

Ne, macht keinen Sinn, da die Spiele der Konsole die Auflösung vom WQHD darstellt.


----------



## Laggy.NET (13. April 2017)

Du bekommst von den Konsolen halt ein 1080p HDMI Signal, welches dein Monitor entweder 1:1 pixelgenau darstellen kann (Schwarze Balken ums Bild) oder nochmal auf Vollbild hochskaliert. 
Du musst dir aber bewusst sein, dass die alten Spiele trotzdem meist nur in 720p oder weniger berechnet werden und von der Konsole auf 1080p hochsakliert werden.
Es gibt also zwei mal Scaling. Einmal Renderauflösung auf 1080p hochskaliert (macht die Konsole) und einmal 1080p auf 1440p hochsakliert (macht dein Monitor).

Also grundsätzlich spricht nichts dagegen und die Qualität dürfte auch nicht schlechter sein, als auf einem 1080p Monitor. Unscharf und Pixelig wirds vor allem bei den alten Konsolen aber trotzdem, weil die Spiele herzlich wenig interessiert, was du da für ein Display angeschlossen hast. Effektiv spielst du halt dann mit 720p auf nem 1440p Monitor.


Genauso wenn du eine PS4 Pro hättest. Du hast dann einen 1440p Monitor kannst aber nur 1080p als Ausgabe einstellen, da dein Monitor keine 4K untersützt. Das Spiel wird dann in 4K berechnet, auf 1080p heruntergerechnet und an den Monitor geschickt, welcher das 1080p Signal wieder auf 1440p hochskaliert. Das ist natürlich äußerst ungünstig und dämlich.


Grundsätzlich hast du mit nem 1440p Monitor aber keine Nachteile gegenüber nen 1080p Monitor oder TV. Also wie gesagt. Ja du kannst das so machen. Sollte keine Probleme geben, außer dass 1080p halt das maximum ist, was du an den Monitor senden kannst.


----------



## inver13 (13. April 2017)

Die Erklärung der Vorgänge habe ich verstanden, das Fazit noch nicht ganz. Ist das zweite Skalieren nicht ein Nachteil, der bei einem FullHD Monitor/TV entfällt?


----------



## sethdiabolos (18. April 2017)

Du hast sogar Vorteile, wenn Du die Konsole auf 720p einstellst. Die Darstellung dürfte durch die Dopplung schärfer sein als unter 1080p. Etwas zackiger, aber schärfer. 

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------

